# Así así?



## Boerboel

Hola a todos,
He aprendido que la traducción para "so so" es así así.  Pero yo hablaba con dos amigos y ellos dijeron que no es correcto... un dijo que es aceptable pero no es lo correcto... Ambos estos amigos son cubanos (bueno creo que uno de ellos es cincuenta por ciento cubano y cincuenta por ciento nicaragüense.)  Quizás sea una frase que no se usa en estos paises?  Lo que quiero decir es si "así así" es correcto o no.  O es "mas o menos" mejor?

Gracias!


----------



## Laurina

En España sí es correcto utilizar "así así". 
Saludos


----------



## karoshi

En México sería _más o menos/regular_
Ej. How are you? so, so
¿Como estas? más o menos


----------



## Grekh

En México se escucharía raro si dijeras "así así".


----------



## Boerboel

Ah gracias!  Se usa en algunas otras países además España?   Ahora sé que se usa en España y que se escucharía raro en México....


----------



## MiCorazonEstaEnCadiz

No lo escuché ni una vez en España. Escuchaba "regular". (Por lo menos en Cádiz.)


----------



## Boerboel

Qué interesante.  Es bien interesante que "así así" es lo que he aprendido en clases de español.


----------



## karoshi

Boerboel said:


> Qué interesante. Es bien interesante que "así así" es lo que he aprendido en clases de español.


Así, así sounds too literal; at least in Mexico it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## eba

De donde yo vengo diriamos "así asá", pero no se si es un prestamo del francés: comme çi comme ça (creo que se escribe así)


----------



## ghizlane

en espana se dice asi asi pero serai mejor si usas pues alugar de asi asi


----------



## Anais2008

Yo creo que en España aunque es aceptable "así así" es más correcto utilizar "más o menos".

Saludos


----------



## Loitey

Aqui en el Rio de la Plata ( Argentina & Uruguay ) se responde con un " Mas o Menos "


----------



## Nadezkda

Yo nunca habia escuchado el asi asi (Venezuela) me parece mas comun el mas o menos...aunque en Venezuela usamos coloquialmente "ahí"...como estas? ahí (que significa mas o menos)


----------



## Boerboel

Muchísimas gracias a todos!  Ya me parece que la mejor frase para utilizar es ""mas o menos."

Gracias!


----------



## la zarzamora

En España siempre escuché "regular", en Argentina "más o menos".


----------



## martin_baires07

La traducción correcta de "SO SO" es "más o menos", SIEMPRE. Y tiene un sentido negativo, siempre. O sea, el hablante se inclina más por MENOS que por MÁS.

Do you like ice cream?
Mmmm... so so! (También podría decir "more or less", "not so much", etc.)


----------



## elirlandes

I have heard all of the above - así, así; más o menos; regular

All of these are answers equivalent to "so-so" for the question ¿Como estas?

In Andalucia, I would say "regular" is the most current. Another typical answer would be:
¿Como estas? Estoy
which is a bit like "how are you?"/"Surviving"


----------



## Argónida

Así así, regular, tirando..

Todas valen.


----------



## martin_baires07

La expresión "así así" es una traducción defectuosa, pues está hecha literalmente. Consite en traducir palabra por palabra la expresión "so, so". Por otro lado, en español nunca se utiliza dicha expresión con ese sentido. Jamás he escuchado a nadie responder:

- Te gusta el helado?
- Mmmm.... así así...

Claro, a nadie que hable correctamente.
Si yo leyera la traducción arriba mencionada, no lograría entender el significado de la respuesta.

ASÍ ASÍ es una expresión incorrecta, extremadamente coloquial, y debe ser desterrada para siempre del habla apropiada en español.


----------



## la zarzamora

Argónida said:


> Así así, regular, tirando..
> 
> Todas valen.


 
Me había olvidado de "tirando", que también se usa en Argentina.


----------



## todasana

Así así, es muy común. En el idioma, como vemos aquí todos los dias (con perdón de martín_baires07) los SIEMPRE no aplican, pues hay coloquialismos que se deben considerar. *Así así* lo he oído y usado muchísimas veces, así como el *ahí* en Venezuela que comenta Nadezkda, el *regular*, *más o menos*. 
Correcto o no, se utiliza en algunos países.


----------



## martin_baires07

todasana said:


> Así así, es muy común. En el idioma, como vemos aquí todos los dias (con perdón de martín_baires07) los SIEMPRE no aplican, pues hay coloquialismos que se deben considerar. *Así así* lo he oído y usado muchísimas veces, así como el *ahí* en Venezuela que comenta Nadezkda, el *regular*, *más o menos*.
> Correcto o no, se utiliza en algunos países.


 
Podrá ser muy común, pero no deja de ser coloquial, vulgar. Mi sugerencia tiene por finalidad conservar los buenos usos del español, y evitar sus deformaciones con estructuras nuevas e innecesarias, tomadas de una lengua que nada tiene que ver con nuestras raíces. ¿Por qué usar ASÍ, ASÍ si hay muchas otras palabras que significan lo mismo y pueden perfectamente usarse? 
El diccionario de la Real Academia Española admite ASÍ, ASÍ. Pero la expresión no deja por ello de ser extremadamente inusual.


----------



## la zarzamora

martin_baires07 said:


> Podrá ser muy común, pero no deja de ser coloquial, vulgar. Mi sugerencia tiene por finalidad conservar los buenos usos del español, y evitar sus deformaciones con estructuras nuevas e innecesarias, tomadas de una lengua que nada tiene que ver con nuestras raíces. ¿Por qué usar ASÍ, ASÍ si hay muchas otras palabras que significan lo mismo y pueden perfectamente usarse?
> El diccionario de la Real Academia Española admite ASÍ, ASÍ. Pero la expresión no deja por ello de ser extremadamente inusual.


*No según los testimonios de diferentes foreros.*

Coloquial o vulgar no quiere decir que esté mal.
Una lengua está en constante cambio. Si algo se entiende, está bien. Y seguro que con el tiempo será considerado "correcto".El lenguaje es comunicación, ni más ni menos.


----------



## martin_baires07

Pa´ que hablar bien, si de la otra manera es mucho más mejor y y re fácil. Sólo quiero que se sepan de que a mi me da lo mismo si lo uno o si lo otro. Teniendo en cuenta el buenísimo nivel de habla y comunicación de las generaciones de hoy, ya puedo imaginarme pa dónde derivará el uso de la nuestra preciada lengua. 

Sory si escribí mucho! Pero bué, take it easy!!!

Chau chau!


----------



## todasana

Gracias, La zarzamora. 
Creo que la forma en la que se habla el idioma en cada país está revestida de un tono coloquial, y no por ello lo torna en incorrecto.


----------



## martin_baires07

todasana said:


> Gracias, La zarzamora.
> Creo que la forma en la que se habla el idioma en cada país está revestida de un tono coloquial, y no por ello lo torna en incorrecto.


 

Nunca dije que coloquial fuera incorrecto. Sólo he dicho que prefiero, que soy partidario del buen estilo.
No obstante ello, y muy a su pesar, lo coloquial es la mayoría de las veces incorrecto.


----------



## elirlandes

martin_baires07 said:


> Nunca dije que coloquial fuera incorrecto. Sólo he dicho que prefiero, que soy partidario del buen estilo.
> No obstante ello, y muy a su pesar, lo coloquial es la mayoría de las veces incorrecto.



Recordemos que "so so" tampoco es de un altísimo nivel de inglés...


----------



## martin_baires07

elirlandes said:


> Recordemos que "so so" tampoco es de un altísimo nivel de inglés...


 
Yo nunca dije que lo fuera, pero este es el tema que está debatiendo aquí... o no? De todos modos, SO SO es muy frecuente y usado en inglés.


----------



## elirlandes

martin_baires07 said:


> Yo nunca dije que lo fuera, pero este es el tema que está debatiendo aquí... o no? De todos modos, SO SO es muy frecuente y usado en inglés.



Al igual que "así así" en Espana, aunque no sea lo más correcto tampoco...


----------



## martin_baires07

elirlandes said:


> Al igual que "así así" en Espana, aunque no sea lo más correcto tampoco...


 
Pues es lo que estoy diciendo hace días!! Que es una traducción literal y errónea. No deben hacer traducciones literales, sino interpretativas de las palabras y/o frases. Y lo más apropiado para una traducción que todos los que hablamos en español podamos entender es MÁS O MENOS. Según mi punto de vista! Que no tiene que ser compartido por todos, y de hecho, no lo es.


----------



## Boerboel

Jaja me parece que a menos eres de Espana no se usa.  Y ya que hay muchisísimas más hispanohablantes que viven an/son de otros paises que en Espana debo acostumbrarme a usar más o menos o regular o algo que no sonaría extraña.... especialmente ya que no soy nativo ni parezco como un nativo...


----------



## dilema

martin_baires07 said:


> La expresión "así así" es una traducción defectuosa, pues está hecha literalmente. Consite en traducir palabra por palabra la expresión "so, so". Por otro lado, en español nunca se utiliza dicha expresión con ese sentido. Jamás he escuchado a nadie responder:
> 
> - Te gusta el helado?
> - Mmmm.... así así...
> 
> Claro, a nadie que hable correctamente.
> Si yo leyera la traducción arriba mencionada, no lograría entender el significado de la respuesta.
> 
> ASÍ ASÍ es una expresión incorrecta, extremadamente coloquial, y debe ser desterrada para siempre del habla apropiada en español.


Algunas puntualizaciones desde España:

La expresión "así así" me resulta natural de toda la vida (y tengo 44 años). 

Más que coloquial, yo diría que es informal. Aquí la puedes usar perfectamente con alguien que te acaban de presentar en una reunión profesional del más alto nivel, de manera que no estoy de acuerdo con calificarla de incorrecta:_

- Bueno ¿y cómo va ese proyecto al que iban a concursar?
- Pues así así. Aún hay muchas formalidades burocráticas pendientes

_Otros contextos en los que la podemos usar:

_- ¿Cómo te encuentras? Me dijeron que habías tenído hepatitis.
- Pues así así. Aún me encuentro bastante cansado.

- ¿Qué tal el nuevo miembro del equipo? ¿Trabaja bien?
- Así así. Pone voluntad, pero tiende a precipitarse y es poco riguroso.

- ¿Y el helado de fresa? ¿Te gusta?
- Así así _(en particular si se desea suavizar la negativa)

Lógicamente, en otros sitios distintos de España (e incluso dentro de ella, por lo que he leído) esta expresión puede tener otro uso o no tenerlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## martin_baires07

dilema said:


> Algunas puntualizaciones desde España:
> 
> La expresión "así así" me resulta natural de toda la vida (y tengo 44 años).
> 
> Más que coloquial, yo diría que es informal. Aquí la puedes usar perfectamente con alguien que te acaban de presentar en una reunión profesional del más alto nivel, de manera que no estoy de acuerdo con calificarla de incorrecta:
> 
> _- Bueno ¿y cómo va ese proyecto al que iban a concursar?_
> _- Pues así así. Aún hay muchas formalidades burocráticas pendientes_
> 
> Otros contextos en los que la podemos usar:
> 
> _- ¿Cómo te encuentras? Me dijeron que habías tenído hepatitis._
> _- Pues así así. Aún me encuentro bastante cansado._
> 
> _- ¿Qué tal el nuevo miembro del equipo? ¿Trabaja bien?_
> _- Así así. Pone voluntad, pero tiende a precipitarse y es poco riguroso._
> 
> _- ¿Y el helado de fresa? ¿Te gusta?_
> _- Así así _(en particular si se desea suavizar la negativa)
> 
> Lógicamente, en otros sitios distintos de España (e incluso dentro de ella, por lo que he leído) esta expresión puede tener otro uso o no tenerlo.
> 
> Un saludo.


 

Pues un tanto más confirma este post lo que vengo diciendo. Quien formuló la pregunta parece ser una persona que está aprendiendo español. Si esta persona está aprendiendo español, mi consejo es que no utilice la expresión "así así", por ser coloquial y vulgar y propia de un país o algunos país específicos.
Por otro lado, quiero recordar a todos que la palabra "así" es un adverbio demostrativo, que indica el modo como algo se hace, y es equivalente a la expresión "de esta o de aquella manera". Si la palabra ya tiene una función en la lengua, ¿por qué atribuirle otra que le es extraña? No estoy de acuerdo con las deformaciones de la lengua, y nunca lo voy a estar. Si ustedes están de acuerdo con el uso de "así, así", lo respeto, pero no lo comparto.
Pues esta es mi postura respecto de mi lengua: o se habla bien o no se habla nada. O se habla bien el Español, o se habla otra cosa. Uno no puede ir por la vida distorsionando las preciosas lenguas que existen en el mundo, y que son el legado cultural más precioso que puedan habernos dejado nuestros ancestros.
Que las lenguas evolucionan, sí, es verdad. Y lo acepto: el cambio es parte de la vida. Pero no se puede romper el núcleo duro de las mismas sin destruirlas en su esencia. Nuestra lengua ya está bastante amenzada con el achatamiento intelectual que experimenta el mundo contemporáneo y la gran influencia que ejercen ciertos países en el ámbito cultural, como para que sus propios hablantes la cambien y deformen a gusto y paladar. Justo cuando deberían encargarse de cultivarla, cuidarla y preservarla más que nunca. En los últimos años, la propia Academia de la lengua se ha visto forzada a aceptar e "incorporar" oficialmente numerosas palabras tomadas del inglés, principalmente, debido a que el desarrollo de las nuevas tecnologías de la comunicación las ha impuesto y vuelto moneda corriente.
Para concluir, quiero señalar que, si bien, como ya lo dije antes, la mencionada Academia acepta la expresión "así así", le atribuye el significado de "mediocre". ¿Por qué será?


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico, el equivalente sreía "más o menos" / "regular"


----------



## xnavar

martin_baires07 said:


> Podrá ser muy común, pero no deja de ser coloquial, vulgar. Mi sugerencia tiene por finalidad conservar los buenos usos del español, y evitar sus deformaciones con estructuras nuevas e innecesarias, tomadas de una lengua que nada tiene que ver con nuestras raíces. ¿Por qué usar ASÍ, ASÍ si hay muchas otras palabras que significan lo mismo y pueden perfectamente usarse?
> El diccionario de la Real Academia Española admite ASÍ, ASÍ. Pero la expresión no deja por ello de ser extremadamente inusual.


 
Bueno, que alguna expresión no nos guste no implica necesariamente que sea incorrecta y queramos desterrarla para siempre, ¿verdad? Como mínimo suena vehemente 

En efecto, la RAE recoge la expresión _*así así*_ y no dice para nada que sea vulgar ni que esté en desuso ni que debiera estarlo
*así así.*
*1. *loc. adv. Mediocre, medianamente.
*2. *loc. adj. Mediano, mediocre.

A mí, particularmente, en algún contexto, me suena mejor que *más o menos*:

¿Cómo estás? Más o menos (más o menos ¿qué? )

En fin, cuestión de gustos, pero no de reglas.
Saludos


----------



## Delors

Boerboel said:


> Hola a todos,
> He aprendido que la traducción para "so so" es así así. Pero (yo) hablaba con dos amigos y ellos dijeron que no es correcto... un(o) dijo que es aceptable , pero no es lo correcto... Ambos (éstos) amigos son cubanos (bueno creo que uno de ellos es cincuenta por ciento cubano y cincuenta por ciento nicaragüense.) ¿Quizás sea una frase que no se usa en (estos) esos paises? Lo que quiero decir es si "así así" es correcto o no. O es "mas o menos" mejor?
> 
> Gracias!


 Te ha corregido, sobre tu texto algunas cosas. Si dices: ambos, no puedes luego usar éstos, es una redundancia. 
En españa, se usa así, así, para expresar cuando algo no te va ni bien ni mal, también, que vas tirando.
Saludos


----------



## rokito

_"...ASÍ ASÍ es una expresión incorrecta, extremadamente coloquial, y debe ser desterrada para siempre del habla apropiada en español."_


Hombre, Martín Baires, ¡qué radical eres! El español se habla en muchos países, no sólo en Argentina...
Esa expresión no sólo es usada habitualmente en España sino que además está recogida en el diccionario de la RAE:

*así así.*
*1. *loc. adv. Mediocre, medianamente.
*2. *loc. adj. Mediano, mediocre.


----------



## dilema

martin_baires07 said:


> Pues un tanto más confirma este post lo que vengo diciendo. Quien formuló la pregunta parece ser una persona que está aprendiendo español. Si esta persona está aprendiendo español, mi consejo es que no utilice la expresión "así así", por ser coloquial y vulgar y propia de un país o algunos país específicos.


Te estás obstinando, martin. La propia persona que lo ha preguntado ha dicho que se lo enseñaron en clase de español. ¿Que es un localismo? Vale, hagámoselo notar: esto aquí se dice, esto aquí no se dice. Lo que, desde mi punto de vista, no es recomendable, es decirle que es incorrecto, porque *incorrecto no es* (como tú has sostenido varias veces).

Por otro lado, si por ahí fuera sólo se enseñara lo que se usa de igual manera en todo el mundo hispanohablante, el castellano/español quedaría reducido a una ridiculez. Este foro está lleno de consultas sobre expresiones que sólo se usan en determinados países o que tienen diferente matiz según el lugar. Para eso está.

Cuando estudiabas inglés ¿cuántas veces te dijeron "esto es britsh english", "esto es american english"?



> Por otro lado, quiero recordar a todos que la palabra "así" es un adverbio demostrativo, que indica el modo como algo se hace, y es equivalente a la expresión "de esta o de aquella manera". Si la palabra ya tiene una función en la lengua, ¿por qué atribuirle otra que le es extraña? No estoy de acuerdo con las deformaciones de la lengua, y nunca lo voy a estar. Si ustedes están de acuerdo con el uso de "así, así", lo respeto, pero no lo comparto.


Te vuelvo a decir que no es una deformación. Ni es el único caso en el que una expresión se sale de la "lógica" gramatical.



> Pues esta es mi postura respecto de mi lengua: o se habla bien o no se habla nada. O se habla bien el Español, o se habla otra cosa. Uno no puede ir por la vida distorsionando las preciosas lenguas que existen en el mundo, y que son el legado cultural más precioso que puedan habernos dejado nuestros ancestros.


A mí tampoco me gustan las deformaciones injustificadas. Pero es que, te repito, NO ES el caso en el que estamos.

¿Cómo se debe traducir "car": como carro o como coche? ¿Quién habla mal: el que dice carro o el que dice coche?


----------



## chia08

En Guatemala se dice "más o menos", "regular", "ni bien, ni mal"


----------



## la zarzamora

martin_baires07 said:


> Pues un tanto más confirma este post lo que vengo diciendo. Quien formuló la pregunta parece ser una persona que está aprendiendo español.Si esta persona está aprendiendo español, mi consejo es que no utilice la expresión "así así", por ser coloquial y vulgar y propia de un país o algunos país específicos.
> Por otro lado, quiero recordar a todos que la palabra "así" es un adverbio demostrativo, que indica el modo como algo se hace, y es equivalente a la expresión "de esta o de aquella manera". Si la palabra ya tiene una función en la lengua, ¿por qué atribuirle otra que le es extraña? No estoy de acuerdo con las deformaciones de la lengua, y nunca lo voy a estar. Si ustedes están de acuerdo con el uso de "así, así", lo respeto, pero no lo comparto.
> Pues esta es mi postura respecto de mi lengua: o se habla bien o no se habla nada. O se habla bien el Español*se dice castellano,* o se habla otra cosa. Uno no puede ir por la vida distorsionando las preciosas lenguas que existen en el mundo, y que son el legado cultural más precioso que puedan habernos dejado nuestros ancestros.
> Que las lenguas evolucionan, sí, es verdad. Y lo acepto: el cambio es parte de la vida. Pero no se puede romper el núcleo duro de las mismas sin destruirlas en su esencia. Nuestra lengua ya está bastante amenzada con el achatamiento intelectual que experimenta el mundo contemporáneo y la gran influencia que ejercen ciertos países en el ámbito cultural, como para que sus propios hablantes la cambien y deformen a gusto y paladar. Justo cuando deberían encargarse de cultivarla, cuidarla y preservarla más que nunca. En los últimos años, la propia Academia de la lengua se ha visto forzada a aceptar e "incorporar" oficialmente numerosas palabras tomadas del inglés, principalmente, debido a que el desarrollo de las nuevas tecnologías de la comunicación las ha impuesto y vuelto moneda corriente.*así es como se enriquecen las lenguas...*
> Para concluir, quiero señalar que, si bien, como ya lo dije antes, la mencionada Academia acepta la expresión "así así", le atribuye el significado de "mediocre". ¿Por qué será?


 
*"como para que sus propios hablantes la cambien y deformen a gusto y paladar": los propios hablantes son precisamente quienes tienen el derecho de cambiarla.*


----------



## todasana

Si comunicación es un compendio entre emisor, mensaje, canal y receptor y hablando (como se haga en cada lugar) en cada país la gente se entiende, es decir, la comunicación se cumple, ¿por qué debemos asumir que *así, así *es incorrecto? 
Si la Real Academia de la Lengua lo acepta, como ha aceptado el *diay *en Costa Rica y Honduras, por poner un ejemplo, que aún entiendo menos, quiere decir que:

a. La lengua evoluciona
b. Los localismos no son necesariamente incorrectos


----------



## chia08

Todasana, comparto totalmente lo que acabas de "postear".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota del Moderador*

*Compañeros:*

*Por favor, mantenerse en la temática de la pregunta original, evitando críticas a países específicos respecto a la corrección o no de una expresión, así como a deviarse hacia otros términos que no sea "así así".*

*Muchas gracias, desde ya, por su comprensión y colaboración.*

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Laurina

martin_baires07 said:


> La expresión "así así" es una traducción defectuosa, pues está hecha literalmente. Consite en traducir palabra por palabra la expresión "so, so". Por otro lado, en español nunca se utiliza dicha expresión con ese sentido. Jamás he escuchado a nadie responder:
> 
> - Te gusta el helado?
> - Mmmm.... así así...
> 
> Claro, a nadie que hable correctamente.
> Si yo leyera la traducción arriba mencionada, no lograría entender el significado de la respuesta.
> 
> ASÍ ASÍ es una expresión incorrecta, extremadamente coloquial, y debe ser desterrada para siempre del habla apropiada en español.


 

Para martin_baires, extraído del DICCIONARIO DE LA REAL ACADEMIA DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA:

*así así.*
*1. *loc. adv. Mediocre, medianamente.
*2. *loc. adj. Mediano, mediocre.

En NINGÚN sitio dice que sea una expresión incorrecta. Otra cosa es que, efectivamente, se utilicen más otras expresiones como "más o menos" o "regular", pero "así así" es perfectamente correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Ticalinda1969

Gracias martin_baires07 por tu mensaje. He buscado como loca una explicacion correcta pues soy maestra de espanol y las otras maestras me dicen que el "asi, asi" es correcto...me duelen los oidos cuando lo escucho..ugh! Gracias gracias gracias!


----------



## rokito

Ticalinda, tener los oídos delicados no es una gran virtud si lo que se pretende es enseñar una lengua que hablan casi quinientos millones de personas.




Ticalinda1969 said:


> Gracias martin_baires07 por tu mensaje. He buscado como loca una explicacion correcta pues soy maestra de espanol y las otras maestras me dicen que el "asi, asi" es correcto...me duelen los oidos cuando lo escucho..ugh! Gracias gracias gracias!


----------



## Helios Murialdo

En Chile decimos "así así", "así asá", "regular", "regulareque", "regular suave", "más o menos", "comme çi comme ça". Alguna formas más formales otras más coloquiales. Pero claro, en este país hemos masacrado el castellano.
Enero 15, 2018.


----------



## Amapolas

A pesar de que muchos colegas de mi región dicen que aquí no se usa, yo puedo decir que siempre se ha usado. Me parece, eso sí, que en los últimos años ha caído en desuso, pero no del todo.


----------



## aommoa

Yo el así así veo un uso oral, es más lo "veo" moviendo además la mano


----------



## Ferrol

Concuerdo con todos los que han dicho que es una expresion extemadamente común en el español hablado de aquí (y sin duda también en el escrito cuando describe el habla de personajes de ficción) en el sentido de "regular" o "tirando", y puede  ser coloquial pero nunca diría que es incorrecto.Me resulta absolutamente natural


----------



## Amapolas

Ferrol said:


> Concuerdo con todos los que han dicho que es una expresion extemadamente común en el español hablado de aquí (y sin duda también en el escrito cuando describe el habla de personajes de ficción) en el sentido de "regular" o "tirando", y puede  ser coloquial pero nunca diría que es incorrecto.Me resulta absolutamente natural


Como de costumbre, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Ferrol. 
"Coloquial" es una cuestión de registro, de mayor o menor formalidad. Correcto e incorrecto es otra cuestión.


----------

